# Porsche clean after a heavy track day.



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Well I managed to get my dream car after plenty of saving and selling more or less everything I own.

Took the car to brands hatch last week and did half a track day and afterwards sat my ards test, which I am pleased to say I passed woohoo.

Car is literally filthy and covered in flies and most of all rubber marks and debris everywhere.

Wheels are the worst I have let them get, this is a before shot

Front



Rear



Sprayed them with my new favourite wheel cleaner, dragons breath.



Let it do its thing, if you look closely you can see the lumps of rubber.



Front of the car as you can see covered in some orange goo and the black marks are tar, car is covered in a clear self healing plastic film, just in case the hawk eyes out there spot the joins.





This is the worst, the rear quarter panels, both sides heavily covered in tar and tyre rubber.



Whilst the wheels were doing its thing I went around the car with apc and my washing soap and got the grime off, once all washed off I was left with a clean base but a car now coveredin rubber/tar every panel has a black mark on it! Washed down the wheels, rolled the car forward a couple of foot and reapplied the dragons breath, and washed off, making sure to get the inside of the wheels as clean as possible.



Once all clean I sprayed the dragons breath all over the body work, it was only the rear that it picked up on.



After this I sprayed auto smart tango over the car and dried it down, done the windows inside and out and all the door shuts, engine bay and boot area, this left me with this





I then moved the car into the shade and put on the tyre dressing, autosmart finish and treated the plastics.

Wheels come up like new, although there was one or two stone chips, grr



Dusted down the inside also



At this point I decided to change the steering wheel for the gt3 rs version, I liked the look and it was a direct replacement, new air bag and steering wheel soured and got to it

New one



Old one



Mid swop, a little nerve racking lol



New one all installed and what a transformation.



There you have it. Problem I have is the car is such a beast you can't help but drive it spiritedly and afterwards its filthy.

Carl


----------



## mstoces (Mar 6, 2011)

What a beast! Congratulations a enjoy every minute in it!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Pure lovely jubbly, very envious, and I'm sure there will be many more people on here that will be to.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Well done, you must be very proud of your achievement. Great looking car and spot on detailing.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Stunning car not jealious at all:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tasty car indeed you lucky Devil :driver:


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind comments people.

It's a dream realised that's for sure.

Carl


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet :thumb::argie::thumb:


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Jesus... you're not messing about are you? You bought a proper Porsche! :thumb:

Enjoy every minute of it pal, congratulations.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow! Congratulations pal, love hearing stories of people working hard & realising dreams. Stunning car, bet it feels epic! Love the steering wheel mod too.


----------



## willg (Dec 29, 2011)

What did you sell to buy this!!

Wife, kids, kidney??? :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

willg said:


> What did you sell to buy this!!
> 
> Wife, kids, kidney??? :argie::argie::argie:


Worth it :thumb:


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

I see you're selling the house, im guessing to sleep in the porsche.

Looks stunning mate. Just shows anythings possible with hard work and saving then dreams can become reality


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Absolutely stunning car mate being used as it should too!

So jealous as it is literally my dream car! Would have a 911 GT3 or RS over anything else given the chance!


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Even the Escort?!

Mind you this is a little different to that one, lovely car.


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

willg said:


> What did you sell to buy this!!
> 
> Wife, kids, kidney??? :argie::argie::argie:


well as the missus didnt want anymore kids i had a spare couple of balls :thumb:

Kidding.



potter88 said:


> I see you're selling the house, im guessing to sleep in the porsche.
> 
> Looks stunning mate. Just shows anythings possible with hard work and saving then dreams can become reality


well we had an idea of buying a cheaper place that needed work but i have since changed my mind, kinda love the house and its parking lol.

Carl


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous. That is the ultimate track day weapon. Feel free to post more pics of any part of it.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Turning Green as I type, think these are stunning.

How did it behave on track?


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

swaps for a 2002 audi s3? you know you wanna...


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

Stunning car! Love the new wheel, definitely makes a difference!


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Congratulations mate, absolutely stunning car which looks like its driven as it should be. 

Enjoy!


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

That is a stunning Porsche mate, made to be driven fast and cleaned slowly, enjoy:thumb:


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow, what a car. And not scared to take it on a track love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

gibbo555 said:


> Turning Green as I type, think these are stunning.
> 
> How did it behave on track?


Amazing, it's not the first time I have took it on track, the car was not being out driven by me that's for sure, it just seems to have endless grip.

I took it to the ring last year and boy it took about 20 seconds off my lap time, it's just immense.

The ring-


Brands hatch





christopherquin said:


> Stunning car! Love the new wheel, definitely makes a difference!


Glad you said that, all my mates can't tell the difference.



eibbor said:


> Wow, what a car. And not scared to take it on a track love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love to take it on track but I do get scared, well till the tyres get warm then I push the thought of bad things to the back of my mind.

Carl


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Ditto what every one else has already said!...



...but tell me you call her Rita - you do don't you!


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Forsh said:


> Ditto what every one else has already said!...
> 
> ...but tell me you call her Rita - you do don't you!


I do get where your coming from but I honestly don't lol:thumb:

Carl


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

_"Just off to drive Rita hard around the 'ring"_

:lol::doublesho:lol:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

That is a one bad ass car for sure!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

mechrepairs said:


> Amazing, it's not the first time I have took it on track, the car was not being out driven by me that's for sure, it just seems to have endless grip.
> 
> I took it to the ring last year and boy it took about 20 seconds off my lap time, it's just immense.
> 
> ...


Hard to beat some track action, it's only there you get the best of the car, I take my dads E36 M3 on track often and it shows how good of a car it is and I'm scared of binning it never mind a GT3!

Fair play for using it properly


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Love the plate up front too! Really sets the front end off instead of a full size plate 


Sent from my iPhone 6


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Im in love


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Simply Stunning ! Nothig better then enjoying the fruits of your hard work.

Here for a good time and not a long time!


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Kap01 said:


> Simply Stunning ! Nothig better then enjoying the fruits of your hard work.
> 
> Here for a good time and not a long time!


Isn't that quote true.

Carl


----------



## hovnojede (Aug 9, 2012)

911's are the best. Congrats and enjoy her!


----------



## Chuck_25 (Apr 2, 2016)

Such a beauty. Loving the new steering wheel too :argie:

I read through your garage thread the other day, and was abit shocked to see the for sale sign then. Glad you changed your mind though. It's my dream to have a drive and garage as big as yours, let alone the 911 :lol:


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Chuck_25 said:


> Such a beauty. Loving the new steering wheel too :argie:
> 
> I read through your garage thread the other day, and was abit shocked to see the for sale sign then. Glad you changed your mind though. It's my dream to have a drive and garage as big as yours, let alone the 911 :lol:


The decision to sell was more the other halves choice than mine, after the house she was after sold it meant we didn't need to sell, which suits me.

Staying put

Carl


----------



## Craighightower (Dec 20, 2012)

Stunning car. Without being too sensible should appreciate as well.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Beaut of a car, I'm such a sucker for Porsches


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, we will need a good session when we get back, so far three days on the Nurburgring, thing is epic, quite looking forward to getting it spotless again.









If you are into cars and like taking them on track and are not a complete nutcase this place is the one to visit, can get costly if you drive like a man possessed and have an incident but otherwise it's great, nice people, everyone likes cars etc and its epic when the weather is nice like it is at the minute, one tip, if it rains stay off, slippy slippy.

I had a tussle with a BMW m3 and had a great time, thought he was quite quite he was on my ****, let him go and it was obvious he was just following my lines, took him again and had a few cracking laps, I then think his talent ended and whilst having lunch this was pulled off, just hope the guys ok





Then there is the views here, wake up to horses in the fields, chickens and pigs in the garden.

Oh and the toys on the front



Random photo I took, like this one



Mad really how things change, last time I was here I was in my peugeot 306 Rallye and even with that it was epic fun.

Carl


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Wow, what a beautiful car. Great to see it being used hard and also cared for properly, perfect


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Brilliant Carl, hoping to get to the ring one day! It's nice to have a little tussle on track providing all parties have manners


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

cooool


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

My god that car is beautiful. love the picture of all the porsches together in different colours


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Well what an amazing 5 days, the drive over the stay at the saloon and the fun had whilst there, the drive back was a different story, I will get to that later.



What I woke up too, cracking car, the noises where quite strange too, pigs, chickens and horses. Not to mention all the cars making a racket first thing in the morning on track, even though we must have stayed 4 miles away.







Spent a great 5 days out there, did nearly 30 laps and it was amazing, weather was so hot it was untrue, I had a go pro and rigged that up but funnily enough there was always an incident which stopped play, that and a seat leon rinsed me lol.



Check out the temperature gauge!!!

I went with my brother and he decided rather than come back on the Monday and take a steady drive home he wanted to get home for work on the Monday, this meant a 4pm leave, literally left the track, filled the car with fuel and grabbed our bags, making good progress until Brussels we hit traffic and it was a nightmare, was an hour and a half till we got moving again, once we got to the cause I have to stay it makes you think a car was completely destroyed by a bus so I don't think they will be around anymore, poor buggers!

This meant I was pressing on, doing around 150kph and yep you guessed it I got a tug, grr.



Whilst they did the usual checks etc I had dropped a massive bollock, I had literally put the private reg plate on the car the night before we left and I left it on the side,you guessed it they wanted it, the passports, driving license and insurance wasn't enough, we had a bit of good cop bad cop and luckily I managed to get a fine and was ok to proceed, phew. I shook the coppers hand and left, to be honest it was painless, they even had a card machine in the car!

The rest was pretty uneventful and I got Home around 230am this morning.

I woke up to this, on the e40 coming through Belgium and France you could littery hear them committing suicide on my screen. The screen didn't photo to well but the bumper well you can see for yourself.



Also car was covered in tar, fies and just general track work.

I went around the car and applied apc literally everywhere and left it to dwell, this just highlighted how dirty the car actually was!









The muck coming off was unreal



Here's the flies on the ground from washing the front bumper!



Tar up the rear quarters and quite a lot of it on the bonnet and bumper





All this was easily removed with a bit of tardis, I then went and cleaned down the top of the engine bay lid, the heat from the exhaust had made it look a bit yellow, just just a general



I must have gone around the car two or three times and the wheels well they took some cleaning but the end results look as good as the day I left out.









Seen this bit a lot over the last few days



Tucked away.



Many thanks for reading.

Carl


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome photos looks like you had a great trip!!

Out of interest how much £ worth of fuel did you use?


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Zetec-al said:


> Awesome photos looks like you had a great trip!!
> 
> Out of interest how much £ worth of fuel did you use?


Off the top of my head at least £450, it's strange but it only did 6 laps to a tank more or less. On the road got a good 23 mpg

Carl


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful car.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

love the upgrade aluminum fuel cap mate! such a great little detail and touch!


----------

